# Bloody Good Halloween Party Pics!



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Looks like you had a really nice turn out. So where you that awesome looking snow/ice queen?

MsM


----------



## spooky little girl (Aug 22, 2006)

nice orbs in your pics too !!


----------



## Soybomb (Oct 23, 2007)

Nice orbs!


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

great pics! So how long did it take for you to setup?


----------



## mummy dearest (Oct 29, 2007)

Great party! I was thinking of getting a fire pit like that for our party, but just ran out of time. Looks like it is a good hang out spot, though.
You can relax now!


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

LilsheDevil said:


> great pics! So how long did it take for you to setup?


I planned this party since about January, bought stuff all year and it took me about a month to get it all together. I had to clean out my garage (scary!), set up tents, get rock on the ground (thank God I work for a landscaper!) and have my hubby set up all the lighting/sound. My Mother really helped me alot.


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

MsMeeple said:


> Looks like you had a really nice turn out. So where you that awesome looking snow/ice queen?
> 
> MsM


Thanks! I was one of Dracula's brides from the 30's movie. That's why I had the finger wave wig. I got a lot of compliments on that wig, wish it was my real hair!!

You might be looking at my friend Amiee who was a ghost with her husband, they won the Best costume prize, they looke so good!


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

spooky little girl said:


> nice orbs in your pics too !!



That would be lovely Arizona dust! The two things you can always count on in this state: wind & dust!! I also think some of it was from our fog machine, but yeah it looks a little Ghost Hunter'ish!


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Looks good Tallula. I'm so happy for you that you had a good turn out. I've read your previous posts.....you worked so hard!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I love all of the costumes at your party - your friends really went all out too! It looks like a great setup!

I actually went all out at ours, and know that most of what I did was missed or overlooked, but the stuff that was noticed made a big impact. At least you know that the props and such that you had for this year can be switched around and still look pretty fresh for any future party... but if you're like me, you're going to be adding to your collection all year.


----------



## Ghostly Duo (Aug 6, 2007)

The food and well everything looked amazing!! You guys did a great job!! 

Can I ask were did you get those ABSINTHE GREEN FAIRY SUCKERS and the blood bag napkins?


----------



## Boo_Dacious (Oct 13, 2005)

Love the pics! I know I would have had a smashing time there! You really know how to plan it out and decorate to the nines!


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

Ghostly Duo said:


> The food and well everything looked amazing!! You guys did a great job!!
> 
> Can I ask were did you get those ABSINTHE GREEN FAIRY SUCKERS and the blood bag napkins?


I made the suckers myself and the blood bag napkins. I printed all the little sticker labels on my print shop program. I used the little storage bags that come with twist ties, not the sandwich ones. I put two napkins and fork in each one, folded it over and stapled it once on the top. Worked out well, but people didn't know what it was until I showed them!! I also made the label on the dollar store foam cooler. The Absinthe suckers are half anise flavor and half honey/nutmeg flavor.


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Your party looks awesome! Really.

Great job. Why can't my friends throw parties damnit. It's not the same attending your own every year. As your the one who paid for it and spent all your time making it happen.

Looks like your guests had a great time.


----------



## Howlyn (Sep 28, 2004)

Awesome pics! Looks like you had a good turn out and lots of fun at your party! I love the old fashioned ghost couple!


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

Howlyn said:


> Awesome pics! Looks like you had a good turn out and lots of fun at your party! I love the old fashioned ghost couple!


They def. deserved the Best prize! We told them they look like they should be in Disney's Haunted Mansion.


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

Amazing looks better then any parties I went to this year, except for the clubs of course heh.

Wonderful set up!


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

Quote: That's why I had the finger wave wig. I got a lot of compliments on that wig, wish it was my real hair!!

When I was Hairdresser,I loved doing fingerwaves! it was a nice wig you wore along with your costume.


----------



## Ghostly Duo (Aug 6, 2007)

Tallula_g,

Are you willing to post your ABSINTHE GREEN FAIRY SUCKERS recipe? I would love to try them.

I just love looking at your food displays...I am big into food!!

Thanks!!


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

Ghostly Duo said:


> Tallula_g,
> 
> Are you willing to post your ABSINTHE GREEN FAIRY SUCKERS recipe? I would love to try them.
> 
> ...


I actually posted it before this is what I posted:

Asuryas, I would be more the happy to give the recipes. Please keep in mind that the suckers are experimental, I just made them up and haven't tried them yet. I wanted an absinthe type recipe because it always reminds me of Gary Oldman in Dracula! First I use the hard candy stove top method recipe found on the LoRann website
http://www.lorannoils.com/gourmet_re..._hardcandy.htm

I am going to add 1 dram of honey flavoring and one dram of nutmeg falvoring and dye lime green with green and yellow food coloring, pour this into your sucker molds but only half way full, let set up. Make another batch of suckers and add one dram of anise flavoring and leave it clear. Pour on top of the set up suckers and fill rest of mold, let set up. I am going to put them in individual sucker bags and a put a sticker of a green fairy on each one. I hope they turn out, we'll see.

What I actually ended up doing is making the green half honey flavored with just a tiny bit of nutmeg flavoring (it was very overwhelming and strong) and I found a place on the web that sells white food coloring and I made the anise half white. They turned out to be a mellow licorice flavor. It was good to put the anise in your mouth and have it tempered by the honey flavor. They turned out better than I expected! 

I got the little fairies off of my clip art and glued them to skewers. I got an unpainted tray at Joann Crafts and lightly sprayed it green. I put floral foam in the bottom and covered the top with some cool looking yarn. I was really happy with how it all looked.

On another note I was bummed (again) because I didn't get pics of all my food. This same thing happened last year. I hired a guy to work and take pics, but he was so busy putting out the food and drinks and so was I, that I didn't get pics again. I had an awesome chicken on a stake that my bro in law made and peanut butter eyeballs, ribs, a vampire cheese ball and another Mr. Meathead!! Next year I'm cutting down on the quantity of food so I won't be so tired to take pics. OH WELL, LIVE AND LEARN!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

how did you make the peanut butter eyes?


----------



## Ghostly Duo (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks for the recipe. I can't wait to try them.


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

MsMeeple,

The recipe and pic was in one of the Halloween magazines that came out this year, maybe BH&G? can't remember.
This is basically the same recipe:
http://video.about.com/candy/Peanut-Butter-Eyeballs.htm

Mine looked alot more realistic. I dipped mine in white chocolate, then I melted red candy melts and piped on the red lines. I used green and blue frosting for the iris and a black M&M for the pupil with a little tiny bit of white frosting on it for highlight. I also made some look grosser by taking the melted red candy melts and making a vein trail behind the eyeball, looks like it just got plucked out! I sprinkled red sugar on a large white tray and put the eyeballs on top. They were a big hit and they taste really yummy! (kinda like a reeses)

when I get home from work I'll try to find the magazine.


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

Oh yeah, I always add a tablespoon or so of crisco to the chocolate, I find it makes it smoother and easier to dip. Also looks smoother when dry.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

I had so many problems with the eyeballs this year that I want to try something different. The recipe on the net that uses lemon jello is very difficult for me to make. Its hard to find lemon jello...but I did find some in Germany. Yeah then you have to figure out how much to use cause the box is a different size and they don't use ounces as a measurement here. When I converted the ounces to grams, I came to the conclusion that I needed to use 2 envelopes of the lemon gelatin. But the eyeballs turned out really yellow and not white like on the site. Plus it was hell getting them out of the plastic molds. 

The recipe you sent me sounds just like buckeyes....is that just an ohio thing? A friend of mine used to make them every christmas. HEAVENLY! Of course you dip the peanut butter ball in melk or dark chocolate instead of white and leave a space at the top open to expose a bit of the light brown peanut butter part. Looks just like a buckeye then. She always used parafin to make it easier to dip and smoother but if crisco works the same then that'll do since that's something I can find here (at an extremely high price lol). Man, I should have been able to think of that myself lol

Thanks for the link and the tips for making them! 

You can see my 'hepatitis eyeballs' in the back in this photo and the chocolate buckeyes in the second photo:



















MsM


----------

